# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Amfibus

## Albert

Uusimmassa Moottori -lehdessä oli artikkeli (oliko) nimeltään "Joukkoliikenteen jokerikortti".
Eli Hollannissa on jo(i)ssain kaupung(e)issa käytössä sightseeing-linjalla amfibiobussi. Niitä valmistaa Dutch Amphibious Transport Vehicles BV (DATV) of Nijmegen.
Sitten taasen kerrotaan. että esim. Norjassa ja Brittein saarilla olisi halua ottaa moisia busseja käyttöön joukkoliikenteessä ja korvata niillä kalliita lauttalinjoja.
A two day demonstration of this amphibious bus was conducted on February 08 on the River Clyde in Scotland : Stagecoach
Olisikohan tässä ratkaisu Laajasalon joukkoliikenteeseen. Ei siis siltaa tarvita  :Wink: .

----------


## EmilB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5fCG...eature=related

hauskaa, kovin hauskaa mutten kuitenkaan käyttäisi tätä linjaliikenteessä  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Mikäs mustavalkoinen rillumarei-elokuva se oli, jossa oli tynnyriponttoonein varustettu linja-auto?

----------


## hmikko

Älä nyt rupee. Laajasaloon tulee se sukellusvene.

----------

